#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Hat Yai - CK Resident Guesthouse

## dirtydog

Got to admit I am not sure if this is a guest house or hotel, but at 450baht per night it is the best place I have stayed in for a while, had a cable tv which I think would have had some farang channels, got to admit I didn't bother checking, I mean Thailand aint the place to come and watch BBC is it, had a mini fridge, this weren't plugged in so I assume it was empty, they give you a bottle of water at the reception, but the bed was lovely, not sure what the sheets were made of but they felt like nylon but without the sticky horrible feel, maybe satin or something, I did have a look for a label but there wasn't one, the hot water shower was hot and everything is nice and clean, well apart from that little stain on the sheets, I reckon it will wash out though, you get a roll of toilet paper and some soap and a couple of towels, so all in all a damn bargain I reckon, and this week I have stayed in some real shite hotels and guesthouses.

Anyway this place is right opposite the bus station in Hat Yai about 15 meters down one of the smaller Sois, it has a sign on the main road so you can't really miss it, I was offered another apartment near there by the lovely thieving touts for 250baht per night, this room had shared a bathroom with about 10 others and was made from plaster board, only trouble was the room had only been boarded up on the outside only, and also the room contents consisted of a mattress on the floor and a fan on the floor, fok those Thai touts really like to rip into you at these bus stations.

Their address is;
Thanon Thung Sao 2, Soi 12.

You really can't miss them as the bus from Bangkok drops you off to The scummy agent rip off merchants travel agent in Hat Yai, and boy, those guys will pull your wallet out by your balls, if you want to get a motorbike taxi in that area, don't believe the 100baht bullshite, Hat Yai is a small place, 30 baht will get you across town to the train station, just walk around the corner from the bus station to the right, ie get off the bus and keep walking in that direction, then turn right, maybe 200 meters in all, even Yanks can walk that far, probably  :Smile: 

The entrance.



The bed for the old people, or the shagging platform for us younger guys, really nice quality mattress aswell.



Tv and mini fridge, didn't check to see if there was anything in the fridge though.



The main room area.



The bathroom with hotwater and other stuff to help keep us poms smelling nice.

----------


## peterpan

Jeez DD looks like the absolute last word in Luxury, how you find these 5 star places for that price is quite beyond me. 

The shagging platform looks a bit small tho, I like to give the girls a decent run for my money so would need a much wider bed.

----------

